# Dead Space



## Morpheus uk (Jan 16, 2009)

Who else thinks it was one of the best games ever made?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 16, 2009)

teehhee, me, i kinda chanced my mind bout these kinda games.

i'm also interested in bioshock, turok, and GOW and fallout 3


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2009)

I loved Dead Space, but not best game ever. Maybe scariest game ever. I think Halo 3 is the overall best game to date. But I've been playing a lot of GOW 2. If ya'll want to play, hit me up, my tag on live is RevMDN 73.


----------



## Headspace (Jan 16, 2009)

I played it. It was okay, kind of like "The Thing" in space. If you like that sort of genre, I would recommend it. But it isn't the best game ever made.

I much preferred Fallout 3.


----------



## acerbity (Jan 21, 2009)

Short and sweet, but I didn't feel bad selling it after I was done.

I'm looking forward to RE:5, hopefully it will be better than the CG movie they just made.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 21, 2009)

acerbity said:


> Short and sweet, but I didn't feel bad selling it after I was done.I'm looking forward to RE:5, hopefully it will be better than the CG movie they just made.


At least it wasnt the live action movie  

That Uwe bowl sh!t was terrible, the only thing it had to do with the games was the odd character or two and zombies &lt;_&lt; 

RE5 should be good, you getting it on the 360?

Might be up for a little coop  

You can be the girl XD


----------



## Griever (Feb 28, 2009)

Dead space was good for a horror game, i really enjoyed it but the ending left me with a bitter taste in my mouth. Those darn freaky tree people things that would split when you killed em scared the blazes outta me -_-


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol, when you cant see them around a corner and their making their wierd noises XD

Have you seen the death animation when that head octopus thing gets ya?


----------



## revmdn (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, that was cool, when it would turn and look at the camera. I'm happy because Halo Wars with the Mythic map pack comes out today.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 3, 2009)

Forgot to say, did you all know their making a dead space on the rails shooter for the wii :huh:


----------



## Dinora (Mar 3, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Who else thinks it was one of the best games ever made?


It may very well be, but considering how much of my life was lost to WoW, when that game dies, so will my video gaming career.


----------



## Headspace (Mar 6, 2009)

> It may very well be, but considering how much of my life was lost to WoW, when that game dies, so will my video gaming career.


I play lots of games, I won't deny it. But I can easily take long breaks, and it doesn't dominate my time. It's never adversely affected my personal life.

How do you get "addicted" to something like WoW?


----------

